# coding  for hx of meth use



## rhotonscott (Aug 31, 2011)

how do you code for a "history of methamphetamine use"? is it 305.70?


----------



## huggarat2 (Sep 28, 2011)

If the patient has no problems associated with use/abuse for one month or more, I would use 305.73. 

I am referring to a book called "DSM-IV Made Easy" by James Morrison, which defines the qualifying problems for substance abuse as 1) failure to fulfill important roles, 2) repeated use when physically dangerous to do so (ie drive while under the influence), 3) use despite recurrent legal problems and 4) use despite social or interpersonal problems.  

So if the patient is free of those four problems for one month or more, it would be considered in remission.  Hope this helps...


----------

